

White House review panel proposes curbs on some NSA programs - hojoff79
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/politics/sns-rt-us-usa-surveillance-obama-20131217,0,4720932.story

======
PaulAJ
I'm sorry, but its irrelevant. If it tells us that the NSA has turned
cyberspace into a giant panopticon, then we already know that. If it tells us
that the NSA has been responsibly limiting its surveillance to overseas
targets known to be working against the USA, then we know its lying.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
I am sorry, but you are incorrect. This is quite relevant for at least two
reasons:

1\. This is marked change of course coming from white house. Previously there
was a push to maintain status quo.

2\. Due to Snowden we already know quite a bit about surveillance practices.
Based on that report we can judge how many things NSA "abstracts" from white
house and call them out on it.

~~~
salient
> This is marked change of course coming from white house

Is it really? The White House has already disagreed with one of the major
changes proposed by this panel (which overall, I still think they are pretty
limited, and don't go far enough) - separating NSA from the US Cyber Command.

I also care less about what the White House/Obama promises to change (not our
first rodeo with this, is it?), and more about what Congress is going to
change and what's going to make explicitly illegal.

